# Wesley Vissers



## Elvia1023 (Mar 15, 2018)

This guy looks incredible. This is classic bodybuilding to me. He says he dropped weight when he turned pro so gaining more should be easy. He has to work on a few areas but he could be a real contender for the Olympia classic physique title this year.


The Next Classic Physique Mr. Olympia - YouTube


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2018)

Guy looks GREAT! Ya know when I went down to a weight to compete in classic I looked terrible. You really have to have the body for that.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 15, 2018)

This is the kind of physique I prefer. But I grew up in a different era than a lot on here.

I'm glad things are starting to slowly trend back that way.

But I will admit.....seeing Lee Priest in person years ago when he was in his prime just left me awestruck!

Never could I imagine that much muscle on someone's frame....until it was standing in front of me.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 15, 2018)

The narrator kept saying that his legs are his weak part and need to be brought up.  His legs look great!  What do they need to be brought up to, Tom Platz size?


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 16, 2018)

He looks like he has the perfect physique to me. Classic physique is stacked this year. This guy looks like he has what is needed to win and I am a fan of the other guys in the division. His physique flows perfectly and I don't see any flaws either.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> The narrator kept saying that his legs are his weak part and need to be brought up.  His legs look great!  What do they need to be brought up to, Tom Platz size?



His legs looks insane in these pics. It will be interesting how he does at the Olympia.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 17, 2018)

He seems to have come from nowhere. I know he just won his pro card in that show in the UK. That's the first I have heard of him. He looks great.


----------



## odin (Mar 18, 2018)

This kid has it all. Insane genetics.


----------



## striffe (Mar 18, 2018)

As someone else posted that is the perfect physique. He can be 10 pounds heavier for the Olympia and that will only benefit him. 10 more well placed pounds on that physique and he could beat Breon easily.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

Didn't Phil Heath say classic physique guys are weekend warriors. I would rather look like this guy than Phil.


----------



## GearPro (Mar 27, 2018)

ProFIT said:


> Didn't Phil Heath say classic physique guys are weekend warriors. I would rather look like this guy than Phil.



The biggest guys always want to dump on the smaller guys and act like they aren’t dedicated or don’t have any heart. It’s ridiculous. And statements like that just demonstrate how poor of an ambassador Phil is for his sport. 

Not everyone has the same genetic potential, or the same goals and desires. It’s ok to not want to be the biggest guy in the world. Bodybuilding would suck if everyone was trying to be a bloated gut mass monster on stage. 

Personally, I commend these guys for deciding to take a different approach. A little restraint is never a bad thing.


----------



## pucetr (Mar 27, 2018)

ProFIT said:


> Didn't Phil Heath say classic physique guys are weekend warriors. I would rather look like this guy than Phil.



Yah lets see Phil do a vacuum pose lol


----------



## SURGE (Mar 27, 2018)

The guy looks amazing. Ver impressive look. Can't pick a fault either.


----------



## Viking (Mar 27, 2018)

I saw these vids the other day which shows him at the show and everything he done before the show.


PART 1: Royal London Pro - CLASSIC PHYSIQUE - YouTube








PART 2: Royal London Pro - CLASSIC PHYSIQUE - ON STAGE! - YouTube


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been following this guy for a few months, glad he's beginning to pick up some more views. His girl trains hard a shit too lol


----------



## odin (Mar 27, 2018)

johnsnowyo said:


> I've been following this guy for a few months, glad he's beginning to pick up some more views. His girl trains hard a shit too lol



I have seen a few of his training vids and he lifts very light in most of them. Very light but very smart and it definitely works.


----------



## Victory (Apr 1, 2018)

johnsnowyo said:


> I've been following this guy for a few months, glad he's beginning to pick up some more views. His girl trains hard a shit too lol



I have as well. He puts out some great content. Trains very smart and eats very clean. His training really stands out and shows you don't need to lift heavy to get great results.


----------

